# Need subs in illinois



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I need 2 trucks/plows (no salters) in the desplaines area. Must be close to that area, need to be flexable and dependable (the last 2 guys werent hence this ad). Pay is $65/hr and paid 2-3 weeks after the storm. you will be part of a crew of 2 other trucks.


----------



## amendoza83 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a 1997 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 1500 V8 5.9L 4x4 with 7'6" Boss Super Duty Plow w/ insurance also have heavy machine experience will work 24/7
Call me Tony 773-410-0414 or 773-410-9933
Email: [email protected]


----------

